# 10ius hyge/ellitropin vs. 3.6iu Pfizer genotropin



## exalta (Jul 23, 2009)

So i'm still researching and trying to gather enough info to make another venture into the world of GH...

Found that these two options -- 3.6ius genotropin / 10ius of hyge or ellitropin, daily -- would be of roughly equivalent cost.

Which would people opt for?

Would 3.6ius pharma be comparable to 10ius quality chinese - or would it be comparable to a higher/lower chinese dose?

Presumably with Pfizer genotropin I could be reasonably certain i am in fact getting 3.6ius (assuming it's real), whereas with the chinese it's a little more difficult to know exactly how many ius you're getting, how much is gh releasers/ fillers etc...?

10ius may sound high but I've heard from pretty experienced users that they think chinese gh needs to be shot at "10ius" to actually be sure you're getting any ius at all...?

My only experience with GH so far has been riptropin -- running at both 5ius/day and 10ius/day -- effects were not exactly breathtaking, and sides were relatively non-existent even at 10ius, with the exception of a little increased lethargy. No cts at all, even at 10ius.

Really appreciate any input.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Interested in this post too, personally i'd say 10iu of a good generic HGH will be better than 3.6 Pharma

But i'm interested to hear more views of peoples experiences with pharma GH


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I've never even heard of Thanktropin tbh


----------



## exalta (Jul 23, 2009)

Only ever heard of thanktropin on the US boards - seems to have a very good rep over there. Not found any source carrying it in the UK though...


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

If the Generic GH is good, then there wont be much difference on the dosing like for like. If the generic is good, then 10iu will be much better than 3.6iu of pharma.

I have tried generics in he past, but am currently running 2iu of pharma e.d. for the last 15 months. From this experience, I would say at this dose there is no difference over a good generic. On a plus side, I know my dosing is consistent, and I'm getting exactly what I've paid for.


----------



## exalta (Jul 23, 2009)

dt36 said:


> If the Generic GH is good, then there wont be much difference on the dosing like for like. If the generic is good, then 10iu will be much better than 3.6iu of pharma.
> 
> I have tried generics in he past, but am currently running 2iu of pharma e.d. for the last 15 months. From this experience, I would say at this dose there is no difference over a good generic. On a plus side, I know my dosing is consistent, and I'm getting exactly what I've paid for.


When you say at that dose there is no difference to a generic, do you mean 2iu of pharma is comparable to 2ius of a good generic? If not then what would be the comparable generic dose?


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

From my experience of using generics at 2iu which I found to be good, there was no noticeable difference to the same dose of pharma at 2iu that I am running now.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

id go with hyge its got good reviews its the top generic i think


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

ive tried norditropin and didnt rate it much higher than generic blues, dont get me wrong it was definatley better, but 10ius of generic is 100% better than 3.6ius human pharma IMO

as longs as the gens are good to go

if youve got money to burn go for the pharma at say 7-8 ius


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Papa Smurf said:


> Recommended to me personally by Dennis James, you wont find it knocking around the gyms man


Thanktropin is a relabelled generic GH brand so no better than any other generic, and yes I have heard of it and used it....

Genotropin is probably one of the best brands of GH around is 3.6iu better than 10iu of Chinese? How could it be if both where dosed accurately? An iu is an iu the main difference in Chinese are...

Consistency of dosing

Purity of GH raw

I am using 6iu of Geno split into 3 x 2iu shots through the day and it is giving me constant returns, when I am away from home I use Hyge as its the only non pharma GH I trust........

Some might ask why pay the extra money for pharma over Chinese if an iu is an iu well it is like everything in life cheap normally means corners have been cut at some point along the way, the chance of heavy metals in Chinese GH has been reported before and certainly something I do not wish to risk.........

One is for sure no matter which you go for splitting it into 2-4iu multiple shots through the day will yield better results than 1large shot of GH that give a constant release.


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Thanktropin is a relabelled generic GH brand so no better than any other generic, and yes I have heard of it and used it....
> 
> Genotropin is probably one of the best brands of GH around is 3.6iu better than 10iu of Chinese? How could it be if both where dosed accurately? An iu is an iu the main difference in Chinese are...
> 
> ...


heavy metals in chinese hgh........now thats worried me abit!! never heard this any reports or proof? was about to get a load but........


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ws0158 said:


> heavy metals in chinese hgh........now thats worried me abit!! never heard this any reports or proof? was about to get a load but........


There has been many tests carried out especially on the American boards in the past, well before well known boards start selling the stuff  guys I am not saying all Chinese is bunk by no means but as I said it is cheap for a reason and GH is very expensive to make, this is the same for peptides


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

what side effects would heavy metals cause? my chinese hcg makes me very fatigued after every shot for 1-2hours then im ok??????, or is it just there hgh?


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

IMO there is a lot of misinformation spread about the quality of this or that people claiming these are no good and those are good.

IMO if you are going to invest in this [email protected] as it isn't certainly cheap , you need to put the legwork in with your research... read around all the forums regularly and keep abreast of what is going on...because as stated earlier the quality of the chinese ugl gear is changing constantly , you need to stay on top of which sources have the decent stuff at different times. And you need to be able to read between the lines, work out the agendas etc

GH serum testing seems to have really shaken up the UG GH market in a big and good way. Its cheap and you can do it yourself...Plenty brands that people(many very advanced) raved about and then when lab tested and GH serum tested came back bunk. And sides don't seem to be very reliable indicator either. However whats in your blood doesn't lie.

IMO following the sources and brands showing the best and latest GH serums test results seems by far the best way to go, unless you are very well connected and have pharma GH on tap.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stone14 said:


> what side effects would heavy metals cause? my chinese hcg makes me very fatigued after every shot for 1-2hours then im ok??????, or is it just there hgh?


I cannot say mate about your HCG as I would be just speculating



goonerton said:


> IMO there is a lot of misinformation spread about the quality of this or that people claiming these are no good and those are good.
> 
> IMO if you are going to invest in this [email protected] as it isn't certainly cheap , you need to put the legwork in with your research... read around all the forums regularly and keep abreast of what is going on...because as stated earlier the quality of the chinese ugl gear is changing constantly , you need to stay on top of which sources have the decent stuff at different times. And you need to be able to read between the lines, work out the agendas etc
> 
> ...


good post mate and the reason 95% of the GH I use is Pharma...


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> There has been many tests carried out especially on the American boards in the past, well before well known boards start selling the stuff  guys I am not saying all Chinese is bunk by no means but as I said it is cheap for a reason and GH is very expensive to make, this is the same for peptides


Paul i was under the assumption that all peptides take the same protocol to make? So theoretically HGH should be as cheap as GHRP/CJC etc to make? And it makes you wonder, when people are buying unlabeled vials bought cheap as chips and told they are CJC / GHRP, it could be absolutely anything


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Raptor said:


> Paul i was under the assumption that all peptides take the same protocol to make? So theoretically HGH should be as cheap as GHRP/CJC etc to make? And it makes you wonder, when people are buying unlabeled vials bought cheap as chips and told they are CJC / GHRP, it could be absolutely anything


I did not mean GH and peptides are made the same mate, they are not as they are totally different one is synthetic 191aa GH the other (GHRP) forces the body to release natural GH........


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> I did not mean GH and peptides are made the same mate, they are not as they are totally different one is synthetic 191aa GH the other (GHRP) forces the body to release natural GH........


I know that paul, i wasn't saying you were saying they are the same... what i meant is that i've heard elsewhere that to actually make a peptide, whether it's HGH or any other peptide that it's pretty much the same once the equipment is set up and that HGH is only expensive because of marketing and demand, can you shed any light on this?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Raptor said:


> Paul i was under the assumption that all peptides take the same protocol to make? So theoretically HGH should be as cheap as GHRP/CJC etc to make? And it makes you wonder, when people are buying unlabeled vials bought cheap as chips and told they are CJC / GHRP, it could be absolutely anything


Over the years Hcg has been sold as Gh /it is easy to spot if you know how and not if you do not!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Over the years Hcg has been sold as Gh /it is easy to spot if you know how and not if you do not!


Dissolves faster, pregnancy test yada yada. However there is other stuff that is better passed off as HGH than HCG

I can't think of the exact compound name, but there is one that gives tingly fingers and all sorts


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Raptor said:


> I know that paul, i wasn't saying you were saying they are the same... what i meant is that i've heard elsewhere that to actually make a peptide, whether it's HGH or any other peptide that it's pretty much the same once the equipment is set up and that HGH is only expensive because of marketing and demand, can you shed any light on this?


Ah got you, no mate no light what so ever but then people who say this have no evidence to prove this, I have heard this and I find it is normally talked about by those who want to believe there is no difference between generic GH and Pharma or cheap $6 a vial peptides and say the stuff you buy from SRC.........

But if you look at it this way Bentley make cars in the same way as Skoda does yet bentleys are much more expensive and it is all about quality...........

I have been using GH for 9yrs now and if you take away the water retention from high doses of GH (as it accomplishes nothing) results in my opinion are seen quicker and cleaner with pharma than Generics, the same can be said about peptides, I have used the cheap crap and the peptides from Tom (on Dats site) and SRC give better and quicker results..........

I just think when your putting these things into your body you should go for quality over cost, that is not to say only buy pharma as Hyge/Ansomone have both been proved to be quality as they have certification from the Chinese Govt..........


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Raptor said:


> Dissolves faster, pregnancy test yada yada. However there is other stuff that is better passed off as HGH than HCG
> 
> I can't think of the exact compound name, but there is one that gives tingly fingers and all sorts


yea it is like an anti duieretic that makes you hold water, another favourite is GHrP


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah it's literally a mine field out there with HGH at the moment, i can see why those stick to pharma if they can


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Raptor said:


> Dissolves faster, pregnancy test yada yada. However there is other stuff that is better passed off as HGH than HCG
> 
> I can't think of the exact compound name, but there is one that gives tingly fingers and all sorts


Gamma hrdro butril?(spell?)


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Gamma hrdro butril?(spell?)


I've got no idea, but i remember reading a thread on a USA forum where a brand was blown out of the water after testing positive for it


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Raptor said:


> I've got no idea, but i remember reading a thread on a USA forum where a brand was blown out of the water after testing positive for it


I know at one point the crap got everywhere as it made you sleep deep and release more Gh in theory,then it went oral/clubbing and ban!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Raptor said:


> Yeah it's literally a mine field out there with HGH at the moment, i can see why those stick to pharma if they can


It is mate but I do think both types of genuine HYge (pinwheel and Tribal tops) can be trusted as they both have certification from the Chinese Govt, Ansomone can as they produce GH for hospitals in china..........but all these *****tropin brands that suddenly appear out of no where in my opinion are not to be trusted.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> It is mate but I do think both types of genuine HYge (pinwheel and Tribal tops) can be trusted as they both have certification from the Chinese Govt, Ansomone can as they produce GH for hospitals in china..........but all these *****tropin brands that suddenly appear out of no where in my opinion are not to be trusted.


Thanks Paul, what about the Hyge 200iu tribal tops with the security sticker? I was going to buy a box but then a few people said "no, you don't want the ones with the pin wheel and security stickers as they are fakes" but, the people who said these also sell Hyge, one of them is trusted but you never know what he has been told. But from what he said, tribal tops do not have a security sticker on the 200iu boxes 8iu x 25


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there are 2 types of genuine Hyge

1 - 200iu box with pinwheeel top and security sticker - these are the original ones the ones that where first made and are made by a certified lab in china

2 - 200/100iu box tribal top hyge - these are made by the original chemist for the pinwheel top hyge DrLin.....i believe they have just been certified but could be wrong

both these are good to go (200iu green tops/100iu yellow tops)


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

Paul I thought the hygetropin with the security sticker r the fake, from what I heard pinwheels made by hygiene don't have the security sticker


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Anthony83 said:


> Paul I thought the hygetropin with the security sticker r the fake, from what I heard pinwheels made by hygiene don't have the security sticker


I'm a little confused to what's pinwheel and what's tribal now... i'm right in thinking these are tribal?

Are the pinwheel ones just the ones that say 8iu on the top, the lin ones?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

These are pinwheel mate, the ones you say have 8iu on top have been replaced with a tribal design


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Raptor said:


> I'm a little confused to what's pinwheel and what's tribal now... i'm right in thinking these are tribal?
> 
> Are the pinwheel ones just the ones that say 8iu on the top, the lin ones?


I have these mate, good stuff:thumb:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> These are pinwheel mate, the ones you say have 8iu on top have been replaced with a tribal design


So the pic below, but with tribal tops could now be legit? These are what i was offered but was told they were fake if it has a sticker



Hotdog147 said:


> I have these mate, good stuff:thumb:


Do yours have this sticker on?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Raptor said:


> So the pic below, but with tribal tops could now be legit? These are what i was offered but was told they were fake if it has a sticker
> 
> Do yours have this sticker on?


No mate no sticker, Mine have pinwheel tops, not the same as in your pic above. I believe mine are the originals by hygene, but I don't mind being told if I'm wrong! Lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> No mate no sticker, Mine have pinwheel tops, not the same as in your pic above. I believe mine are the originals by hygene, but I don't mind being told if I'm wrong! Lol


Here's the confusion, as far as i was aware:

Real Hyge = Tribal tops and no security sticker

Dr Lin = Pic as above, 8iu + security sticker on box

But a few like paul are saying that now the Dr Lin ones have tribal instead of the above tops? With security sticker too?

Or am i confused....


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Here's the confusion, as far as i was aware:
> 
> Real Hyge = Tribal tops and no security sticker
> 
> ...


You maybe confused but so am I now! :lol: After reading Pauls post above where he said the originals came with a security sticker and the fact that mine don't have the sticker is confusing


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

Dr lins = tribal top 200iu green/100iu yellow use to be 8iu lids

Orignal pinwheel no security sticker is made by hygene

Both are gtg

Raptor the photos u have are of the fake pinwheel,that's the fake website on the box.they also make the brown top 100iu kits.

I think Paul is wrong with this one, I've 1000iu of the orginal pinwheel sitting in my fridge and they don't come with security stickers.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes i was mistaken with the security sticker it has been some time since i used the pinwheel ones......

the 8iu top ones are from Dr Lin but i would be suprised if there is any around as they where replaced by a tribal design


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

So pinwheel tops and security sticker on box fake?


----------



## OCRAM (Apr 10, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> yes i was mistaken with the security sticker it has been some time since i used the pinwheel ones......
> 
> the 8iu top ones are from Dr Lin but i would be suprised if there is any around as they where replaced by a tribal design


Hence, a 200ui box (25x8ui) with pinwheel, sticker, and *.cn would be legit, right?


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Raptor said:


> I'm a little confused to what's pinwheel and what's tribal now... i'm right in thinking these are tribal?
> 
> Are the pinwheel ones just the ones that say 8iu on the top, the lin ones?


I notice they have .com.cn but these ones just .cc...?



These ones had pinwheel tops..

What's the tribal top look like?


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

OCRAM said:


> Hence, a 200ui box (25x8ui) with pinwheel, sticker, and *.cn would be legit, right?


No mate,the proper pinwheel don't have the security sticker, and they don't have any website on the box, just hygene,


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the .cc ones are fakes as the url doesn't exist..

To avoid confusion brand.cc


----------



## OCRAM (Apr 10, 2012)

Anthony83 said:


> No mate,the proper pinwheel don't have the security sticker, and they don't have any website on the box, just hygene,


ooppps...this ,makes me utterly perplexed.

I thought, reading Paul

there are 2 types of genuine Hyge

1 - 200iu box with pinwheeel top and security sticker - these are the original ones the ones that where first made and are made by a certified lab in china

they were legit.

Am I wrong?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

OCRAM said:


> ooppps...this ,makes me utterly perplexed.
> 
> I thought, reading Paul
> 
> ...


The original pinwheel tops by hygene have no security sticker


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

To be honest after googling hyge last night and looking at who is info on the url's that are printed on the boxes, I've come to the conclusion that its not worth the worry and risk buying it. After all you still can't be sure what you have, pinning and getting the usual sides is a risky way of testing and still not really conclusive.

What a box looks like don't prove anything.

If you get none of the sides associated, the worry is then what have you been pinning? Is it harmful in anyway? truth is you can't be sure.

I'd only accept gh from someone who can obtain it through the NHS. Like the delivery driver 

All the websites I've seen that sell it all have crap on there that indicates that there stuff is probably crap..

Obviously just my opinion.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

OCRAM said:


> ooppps...this ,makes me utterly perplexed.
> 
> I thought, reading Paul
> 
> ...


If you read a few posts down I correct myself saying I had made a mistake anthony83 is correct, I have not used the Pinwheel top type for some time as I prefer the tribal top ones.......


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> If you read a few posts down I correct myself saying I had made a mistake anthony83 is correct, I have not used the Pinwheel top type for some time as I prefer the tribal top ones.......


Paul.

Have u tried any of the newer tribal tops ?

Some are saying they are back available others saying there not.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hilly said:


> Paul.
> 
> Have u tried any of the newer tribal tops ?
> 
> Some are saying they are back available others saying there not.


yes mate i have, i got some last week for when i travelled this week.....they are definitely back


----------



## Sheramkhan1 (Jun 10, 2011)

dt36 said:


> If the Generic GH is good, then there wont be much difference on the dosing like for like. If the generic is good, then 10iu will be much better than 3.6iu of pharma.
> 
> I have tried generics in he past, but am currently running 2iu of pharma e.d. for the last 15 months. From this experience, I would say at this dose there is no difference over a good generic. On a plus side, I know my dosing is consistent, and I'm getting exactly what I've paid for.


*Genotropin in my opion is far the best, even a low dose of geno is more effective and works compared to the average generic dose, what ever your goals are , you want quality results then Genotropin it is, downside is its too expensive!!!! no wonder everone buying generics, but what the chances that generics works or are real*

*
*


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> yes mate i have, i got some last week for when i travelled this week.....they are definitely back


Dam. I've just orderd pinwheels.

Have u tried them yet ? Seems as good as last time ?

I was a big fan.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hilly said:


> Dam. I've just orderd pinwheels.
> 
> Have u tried them yet ? Seems as good as last time ?
> 
> I was a big fan.


yes mate i used them last week and this week when i was away they are as good mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> yes mate i used them last week and this week when i was away they are as good mate


What do you think about Inratropin buddy?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

biglbs said:


> What do you think about Inratropin buddy?


lol i think they need to be more imaginative with there names.....never heard of it mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> lol i think they need to be more imaginative with there names.....never heard of it mate


Type error Intratropin


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

biglbs said:


> Type error Intratropin


same reply mate


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

biglbs said:


> What do you think about Inratropin buddy?


Sounds like rat insulin..


----------

